# Who are your favorite youtubers?



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

Well here's another random ass thread made by me, who are your favorite youtbers?

Mine are the gamegrumps who are:
Jontron:




Egoraptor:



Danny sexbang:


Who are your weird favorite youtbers?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

I'd have to say...


Shoutouts to Simpleflips.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

ch527kerosene


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 1, 2018)

Corpse Husband, Lazy Masquerade and Let's Read - horror story narrators. Out of the three, Let's Read is the most consistent.

RorbertFrank615 and Rich Pianna(who passed away not long ago). People talk a lot of crap about those gym bros like "juicehead get off the roids, lay off the gear" but after watching some of their vids I decided I should try working out again, despite my health issues. With some moderation, I can do a bit training and not get completely fucked up. Which is nice.

And Nos Hyena from the furry youtubers. I like his content a lot.

Oh and I almost forgot - I used to like Casey Neistat but after his video in south France I unsubbed and never watched another one again.


----------



## Sheppen (Jan 1, 2018)

Jacksepticeye
Shane
Onision
Aparri
ScareTheater 
And I watch random furry videos 

Alot of youtubers make me cringe or whatever so I only watch these people


----------



## Leinad433 (Jan 1, 2018)

Videogamedunkey
Maximilliandood
Theneedledrop
Watchmojo (TOP 10S BABY) 
Larry Bundy Jr
IDubbz 
Any YouTuber to do with Dank Meme Compilations that are good
Any FGC related or fighting game related YouTubers


----------



## Telnac (Jan 1, 2018)

www.youtube.com: God family and guns


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Corpse Husband, Lazy Masquerade and Let's Read - horror story narrators. Out of the three, Let's Read is the most consistent.


 Same as this for horror tubers. For tech bitwit & few others, cult moo, 8bit guy, techmoan, cute fuzzy weasyl, vvwestlife.

For un-favorites 

- Wreckless eating. lot's very low effort videos, rants that took 4 video's on how MLP fans are freaks, calling a random player neckbeard furfag for no reason. 

- Hellbent. Never the same after the owner whent pg-13 on gaming vids & his saturday show. Even some older vids got pretty boring when hosts would find excuses to not show up, would leave or blow up when dark jokes were made & more.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 1, 2018)

Cinemassacre - the true classic. The channel of Angry Video Game Nerd vids, as well as other projects of James Rolfe and Mike Matei. Pretty much everything video game review-related, be it JonTron, ProJared or Caddicarus, we owe to those two guys - they're the ones who started it all. Quality of the vids is also surprisingly consistent - unlike Nostalgia Critic (who really declined into dumb skits and constant self-repeating over the years), James still finds the way to keep his stuff fresh and interesting, and even if you're not into the AVGN character, he and Mike also make some really fun and well-produced "Let's Plays" on both classic 8/16-bit games and some bizarre PC releases.

Retsupurae - speaking of classics and "Let's Plays", here are the guys who single-handedly invented the genre. slowbeef is notorious for posting what pretty much counts as the first LP ever, and Diabetus wasn't too far behind, so they know their stuff. During the rise of LPs, though, they "turned on the dark side" and started making commentarries on crappy-ass let's plays, which is when Retsupurae was born. Since then, they ranted at pretty much everything - from crappy LPs they turned to crappy flash games, crappy DOS games, crappy Kickstarter/IndieGoGo projects, even crappy vehicle planning pitches. Whatever the theme is, it's always extremely hilarious - a back-and-forth barrage of jokes from two extremely charismatic hosts who poke fun at all the absurdity happening on screen. Honestly, can't name even one of their vids where I didn't laugh my ass off. I guess they're like cooler and more mature version of GameGrums/Two Best Friends Play, where constant screaming and sex-related gags are replaced with genuinely witty jokes and huge amount of snark.

ThorHighHeels - welp, this is a relatively obscure one (with only 5k subs as of today), but I highly recommend to check his channel. Very unique, laid-back style, and tons of well-written reviews on interesting and little-known PS2 games. It's probably an ultimate example of a person who does all the "video game reviewing stuff" just for fun, and clearly gets a lot of it - and, well, it's very refreshing to listen to a person who clearly has a lot of fun talking about the games he reviews, instead of trying to turn it into some kind of complicated essay about nature of video games or just playing a character for the sake of audience. For that reason, it's probably the best "comfort channel" for me - just to sit back, relax, and listen to a cool dude talking about old vidcons .u.

(I have some other ones, but I'll post them later probably)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

Favorite Youtubers?

Sargon of Akkad
Dave Rubin
Milo Yiannopoulos
Count Dankula
Paul Joseph Watson
Roaming Millennial
The Rageaholic
Tim Pool
Styxhexenhammer666
Black Pigeon Speaks
Angry Foreigner


----------



## Black_Tail (Jan 1, 2018)

markiplier
giaco whatever
jontron
BeRAD
chrisfix
cody's lab
colin furze
jakethegardensnake
kothorix


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Favorite Youtubers?
> Milo Yiannopoulos



Ouch. 
Whether that's an ironic appreciation or a serious one, that was physically embarrassing to read.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Ouch.
> Whether that's an ironic appreciation or a serious one, that was physically embarrassing to read.



This thread is about users saying which youtubers they enjoy.

It is not about slinging insults regarding those youtubers or the other users' interests.  Please keep that sort of conduct out of the thread.


----------



## McStuffy (Jan 1, 2018)

Yuriofwind
PeanutButterGamer
TV Filthy Frank
Soot House
And that's about all I can think of right now.

I've been a huge fan of Yuri for years.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

> Redacted by staff


Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 2, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> This thread is about users saying which youtubers they enjoy.
> 
> It is not about slinging insults regarding those youtubers or the other users' interests.  Please keep that sort of conduct out of the thread.



Yet its a two sided question, there nothing off-topic about my post. Your only one here that blowing up over my post calling it insulting.


----------



## Ginza (Jan 2, 2018)

Blaire white
Shoe0nhead
Milo Yiannopoulos
Some black guy
Shane Dawson
Kothorix
Dan and Phil

hehe.. just to name a few favorites


----------



## Rovindeer (Jan 2, 2018)

Making a short list is hard but I do love:
Shane Dawson
Drew Monson
Brandon Rogers
Pewdiepie
Conan Gray
Michael Henry


----------



## Sagt (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, at least for furry stuff, I like EZ Wolf and Jym Fox. 

EZ Wolf in particular is interesting, since the videos he makes have a noticeably high production value.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 2, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Yet its a two sided question, there nothing off-topic about my post. Your only one here that blowing up over my post calling it insulting.



My post was not directed towards you.  But I will again ask that if you please not bring up such unrelated commentary in the thread.  If you have a questions about something I have posted, please just send me a conversation message.


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 2, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> My post was not directed towards you.  But I will again ask that if you please not bring up such unrelated commentary in the thread.  If you have a questions about something I have posted, please just send me a conversation message.



Sorry its hard to tell sometimes when i have some users blocked that, that others are having convos or being told off/called out.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

I’m very random with my YouTube viewing.  The only account I find myself going back is the one and only Thor, also known as makaio over on FA.  Even without the gorilla side of things I just love the humour he puts into those vids


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Jan 15, 2018)

Jacksepticeye
Centerstrain01
Blitzwinger/Fanboypotion
DanTDM (recently)
Dartigan


----------

